# schwurbeln



## berndf

Ich lese vereinzelt dieses Verb. Als ich zuletzt in Deutschland lebte, gab es das Wort noch nicht. Aus dem Kontext erschließe ich, dass es in etwa _schwafeln _heißt. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht. Was heißt es genau und wo kommt es her?


----------



## bearded

Im Wiktionary sind einige Angaben dazu zu finden. Darunter:



> Herkunft:
> von _schwirbeln_, Mittelhochdeutsch _swerben_ = sich wirbelnd bewegen, im Kreis drehen


schwurbeln – Wiktionary

Ich kannte bisher nur das Substantiv 'Geschwurbel' (eine im Forum von manchem Muttersprachler oft verwendete Bezeichnung für 'sinnlosen/konfusen Text'...).


----------



## Demiurg

Mir ist "schwurbeln" vertraut, ebenso "Geschwurbel". Google Ngrams zeigt einen starken Anstieg seit den 90ern.

In letzer Zeit begegnet mir in Foren öfter das Wort "Schwurbler" als abfällige Bezeichnung für Impfskeptiker ("Corona-Leugner").

Siehe auch hier: Die Diktatur der Schwurbler.


> Dazu kommt, dass rechtsextreme und rechtspopulistische Gruppierungen und Parteien sich in vielen Ländern ins Lager der Schwurbler, Corona-Leugner und Impfgegner geschlagen haben.


----------



## berndf

Aber dir geht es ähnlich, dass du nur aus dem Kontext erschließen kannst, was gemeint sein muss? Wird das Wort in deinem Umfeld auch mündlich gebraucht?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Als ich zuletzt in Deutschland lebte, gab es das Wort noch nicht.


Das ist auch mein Fall.
Aber inzwischen habe ich _schwurbeln/ Geschwurbel_ usw. schon so oft  gelesen, dass ich die Bedeutung kenne.

"schwurbeln" steht auch schon im Redensartenindex:


> Unsinn erzählen ;  lange / unverständliche / pseudointellektuelle / unklare Ausführungen machen; schwülstig / wirr /  weitschweifig reden; keine eindeutige Aussage treffen


~ schwafeln


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe _Geschwurbel _hier und da im Zusammenhang mit philosophischen Texten gelesen bzw. gehört. Das bedeutet dann oft, dass (a) der Autor sich besonders umständlich und unverständlich ausdrückt und (b) der Leser das Geschriebene deshalb nicht versteht und dem Autor Absicht unterstellt. 

_Verschwurbelt _bedeutet für mich _verwickelt und verknotet_. Ein verschwurbelter Text verpackt seinen Kern in einem Geflecht aus ineinander verwickelten und verknoteten, scheinbar bedeutungsleeren Begriffen – seien es Fachtermini oder auch Neuschöpfungen – wodurch er für den Uneingeweihten schwer bis gar nicht zu durchdringen ist. Dieses Geschwurbel kann für Außenstehende auch als Geschwafel begriffen werden.

Etwas als _Geschwurbel _zu bezeichnen zeugt von einer gewissen Hilflosigkeit und damit einhergehender aggressiver Ablehnung. Schließlich handelt es sich um ein eindeutig pejoratives Wort.

Zum Verb _schwurbeln_: Das kenne ich so eigentlich gar nicht. Höchstens, wenn ich unter laut hörbaren wandernden Darmwinden leide, dann sage ich schon mal: "Es schwurbelt in meinem Gedärm". Das ist dann aber eher lautmalerisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kannte das Wort schon lange und hatte es verstanden, ohne dass ich nachschlagen musste. Aber erst in den letzten Jahren wird es recht häufig verwendet.
Es hat das Wort "schwafeln" in Internetdiskussionen teilweise abgelöst. In mündlicher Alltagssprache ist es bei mir noch nicht aufgetaucht.

schwurbeln,Geschwurbel,schwafeln, Geschwafel Google Books Ngram Viewer
In Alltagssprache ist "schwafeln" noch häufiger. "Schwurbeln" klingt erheblich negativer.

"Schwurbeln" scheint heute politisch aufgeladen zu sein. Ich sehe es fast nur in politischen Diskussionen.


Schwurbeln hat immer noch eine Konnotation zu "wirbeln/kreisen".

Ich habe versucht, Wortumgebung oder Wortfelder zu "schwurbeln" zu finden, habe aber vergessen, wie das Programm heißt.
Es gibt ein Internetprogramm, das zeigt, in welchem Zusammenhang Wörter oft verwendet werden. Kennt das noch jemand?


Edit: ngram-Viewer ergänzt, schwurbeln,Geschwurbel,schwafeln, Geschwafel


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Zum Wortumfeld gehört noch "faseln, Gefasel".
Diese kommen hier mündlich viel häufiger vor als "schwurbeln". Faseln und schwafeln sind nicht politisch aufgeladen.
schwurbeln,Geschwurbel,schwafeln,Geschwafel,faseln,Gefasel engram-Viewer Google Books Ngram Viewer

Man sieht, dass alle sechs Begriffe seit ungefähr 2000...2010 einen starken Aufschwung haben.


Ich habe gefunden: heise online

Heise, Telepolis:

murdock01:Re: Statt schwurbeln



> Sowie in einer Diskussion jemand mit "schwurbeln" daherkommt, ist die Sache sowieso beendet. Das zeigt nur, dass derjenige, der diesen Kampfbegriff verwendet, an einer vernunftbehafteten Diskussion kein Interesse hat und stattdessen sich in seiner eigenen Meinungsblase eingemauert hat. ...


Verabsolutieren sollte man das nicht. Es erklärt aber gut, dass es in mündlichen Diskussionen kaum vorkommt. Die wären meist abrupt beendet.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Aber dir geht es ähnlich, dass du nur aus dem Kontext erschließen kannst, was gemeint sein muss? Wird das Wort in deinem Umfeld auch mündlich gebraucht?


Mir geht es wie Hutschi.  Ich kenne das Wort schon lange und in Foren begegnet es einem regelmäßig, in gesprochener Sprache eher selten.


----------



## berndf

Sehen wir hier den Beginn eines eigenen Vokabular für Soziale Medien / Foren im Internet?


----------



## Gernot Back

Frieder said:


> Etwas als _Geschwurbel _zu bezeichnen zeugt von einer gewissen Hilflosigkeit und damit einhergehender aggressiver Ablehnung.


Ganz im Gegenteil: Es zeugt davon, dass man durchschaut hat, dass jemand seine eigene Ratlosigkeit hinter sprachlichem Bombast verstecken will, und dass man sich davon nicht beeindrucken lässt. Geschwurbel hört man regelmäßig von Alternativmedizinern, Astrologen, Theologen und Vertretern sonstiger Pseudowissenschaften.

„Schwafeln“ kann man auch im restringierten Code, „schwurbeln“ nur im elaborierten.


----------



## berndf

Also schwadronieren aber in pseudo-intellektueller Sprache?

Nachtrag:


Gernot Back said:


> Es zeugt davon, dass man durchschaut hat


... oder _behauptet_ es als solches zu durchschauen, oder? Dies (_..., dass jemand seine eigene Ratlosigkeit hinter sprachlichem Bombast verstecken will_) muss ja nicht unbedingt stimmen nur weil jemand das behauptet.


----------



## Demiurg

Gernot Back said:


> Ganz im Gegenteil: Es zeugt davon, dass man durchschaut hat, dass jemand seine eigene Ratlosigkeit hinter sprachlichem Bombast verstecken will, und dass man sich davon nicht beeindrucken lässt. Geschwurbel hört man regelmäßig von Alternativmedizinern, Astrologen, Theologen und Vertretern sonstiger Pseudowissenschaften.


Wat den Eenen sin Uhl, is den Annern sin Nachtigall.  Für mich sind Heideggers Ergüsse "Geschwurbel", für andere stellen sie den Höhepunkt  philosophischen Denkens dar.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Sehen wir hier den Beginn eines eigenen Vokabular für Soziale Medien / Foren im Internet?


Es sieht so aus. Allerdings wird "schwurbeln" auch in politischen Diskussionen außerhalb vom Internet verwendet. Dann heute meist in Zusammenhang mit Pegida und AFD oder Corona. (edit: "heute" ergänzt)

Tagblatt: «Die Sprachstilistin»-Kolumne: Wir sind alle am Schwurbeln
DIE SPRACHSTILISTIN
Wird «Schwurbeln» das Unwort des Jahres?


> Was uns zu unserem Favoriten für das Jahr 2021 führt, den wir hiermit nominieren: *Coronaschwurbler*. Oder, wer es gleichberechtigt mag: *Coronaschwurblerin* und -*schwurbler*. Alternativ ginge: das *Coronageschwurbel*.


Mich hat es im Zusammenhang mit Corona auch getroffen.
Ich war der Meinung, dass man eine epidemische Notlage nicht durch einen Beschluss aufheben könne. Also habe ich den Satz "Die epidemische Notlage wurde beendet" kritisiert, denn man kann eine Notlage nicht beenden, indem man ihr Ende erklärt. Sonst brauchten wir nur erklären: "Die Klimakatastrophe ist beendet." Schwurbeln eben.



> Wir sind genötigt, uns zu Corona zu äussern, beruflich oder privat, und sei es im Small Talk. Was dabei herauskommt, ist selten mehr als *Gelaber*, *Geschwätz*, *Redundanz* und *Schwadronieren* – der Albtraum jeder Sprachstilistin. Geschwurbel eben.


(ebenda)

So ist das halt dann eben.

Immerhin hat "schwurbeln" es geschafft, ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Noch ein PS: "Schwurbeln" wird fast immer bei wichtigen Themen verwendet, die von großem Interesse sind. "Geschwätz" ist in dieser Hinsicht viel neutraler.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Also schwadronieren aber in pseudo-intellektueller Sprache?


Nein, „schwadronieren“ hat ja immer auch „schimpfen“ als Konnotation. „Schwurbeln“ würde man im Gegenteil eher mit gönnerhafter Attitüde.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, die heutige Grundbedeutung ist gleich, aber all diese Wörter sind nicht direkt austauschbar, wegen unterschiedlicher Konnotationen. Der Unterschied ist aber graduell verschieden.

So ungefähr (In Klammern ist optional, + ist eher vorhanden, - ist eher nicht vorhanden)

Nach meinem Gefühl:

Schwadronieren
+ Überzeugung
+ Nachdruck (kann Schimpfen sein)
+ Länge
(+) Monolog
+ dummes Zeug
+ pejorativ

Schwurbeln
+ Überzeugung
(-) Nachdruck
+ Länge
+ Wiederholung
(+) Dialog
(+) dummes zeug
+ Missachtung der Wissenschaft
- Konsens
++ pejorativ

Schwätzen (nicht die veraltete Form schwätzen=reden)
(+) Überzeugung
- Nachdruck
+ Länge
(+) Wiederholung
(+) Dialog
+ dummes Zeug
+ pejorativ


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Allerdings wird "schwurbeln" auch in politischen Diskussionen außerhalb vom Internet verwendet.


Z.B. in der Presse: 





...........


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant mag sein: "Schwurbeln" wird praktisch nie von sich selbst gesagt - außer vielleicht als rhetorische Figur zur Abwehr und dann praktisch immer ironisch oder augenzwinkernd.

Mist! Ich habe jetzt die ganze Zeit geschwurbelt.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> „schwadronieren“ hat ja immer auch „schimpfen“


Nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke auch, dass "immer" zu viel ist. Manchmal kann es sein, ist aber dann nicht wesentlich.


----------



## Demiurg

Hier ist noch ein ganz interessanter Artikel: Was bedeutet Geschwurbel, Schwurbler, schwurbeln?



> „Geschwurbel“ ist ein abwertender Begriff aus der Umgangssprache und entspricht in etwa dem Geschwafel, dem Geschwätz oder dem Gelaber, im Sinne von bedeutungslosem, konfusem Gerede. Von einem Geschwurbel ist immer dann die Rede, wenn ein Zuhörer oder Leser von einem Redner oder einem Schreiber mit wirren, unverständlichen oder inhaltsleeren Aussagen konfrontiert wird.
> ...
> Leider sind die, die schwurbeln, immer davon überzeugt, wichtige und besonders inhaltsvolle Texte oder Reden von sich zu geben. Dieser Widerspruch ist fatal. Denn er lässt keine Mitte zu. Es gibt beim Schwurbeln kein ehrliches Zusammentreffen zwischen Schwurbler und Zuhörer oder Leser.


Auch ganz witzig:


> Möglicherweise ist es einer dieser Begriffe, die es den einfachen, weniger gebildeten Menschen ermöglichten, ihre geistige Unfähigkeit, gelehrten Ideen zu folgen, sprachlich auf das Gegenüber zu projizieren.


Also ist Heidegger vielleicht doch kein Schwurbler.


----------



## Gernot Back

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, „schwadronieren“ hat ja immer auch „schimpfen“ als Konnotation.





berndf said:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste.


Wenn es nicht mit „Schimpfen (wie ein Rohrspatz)“ zu tun hat, dann doch immerhin mit „Kasernenhofton“!
Wie sonst sollte die „Schwadron“ da Pate gestanden haben?
Morgen, ihr Luschen! Der Ausbilder-Schmidt-Film – Wikipedia


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Wenn es nicht mit „Schimpfen (wie ein Rohrspatz)“ zu tun hat, dann doch immerhin mit „Kasernenhofton“!
> Wie sonst sollte die „Schwadron“ da Pate gestanden haben?
> Morgen, ihr Luschen! Der Ausbilder-Schmidt-Film – Wikipedia


Es mag sein, dass es irgendwann ein Ausgangspunkt war oder es sprachlich gestützt hat. Aber heute hat es mit Schwadron nichts zu tun. Ich halte es für Volksetymologie. (Die übrigens nichts Schlechtes ist.)
Schwadronieren – Wikipedia


> Ursprünglich stammt der Begriff „schwadronieren“ aus dem Vokabular der Fechtschule: Wildes Fuchteln mit dem Säbel oder dem Degen, um die Feinde abzuhalten, wird etwa in Jacobssons Technologischem Wörterbuch von 1794 als Schwadronieren bezeichnet. Die Übertragung auf den Bereich der Sprache ist seit 1775 belegt. Literarisch wird das Wort erstmals in Goethes _Urfaust_ (V. 1379) verwendet. Lichtenberg benutzt es in diesem Sinne in einem seiner Briefe 1787 (_Briefe_, 2, 314).
> 
> Vermutlich waren Studenten an der Verbreitung der neuen Wortverwendung maßgeblich beteiligt.


Die Wikipedia sagt, dass es von der Fechtschule komme.

Wildes Wortfuchteln kann ich erkennen. Aber keine Schwadron im heutigen Sinne.

Heute ist es selten.
Im N-gramm-Viewer habe ich es nicht gefunden.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Im N-gramm-Viewer habe ich es nicht gefunden


Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Hutschi

Bei mir wurde angezeigt, dass keine gefunden wurden. Vielleicht ein Bedienfehler oder eine Störung.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt ein Internetprogramm, das zeigt, in welchem Zusammenhang Wörter oft verwendet werden. Kennt das noch jemand?


Zu ›schwurbeln‹ findet man leider nichts.

Aber zu anderen Wörtern wie z. B. ›schwätzen‹:
DWDS:

Typische Verbindungen zu ›schwätzen‹ (computergeneriert):
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
(Teil des Wörterbucheintrags)

Wortprofil:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Zu ›schwurbeln‹ findet man leider nichts.


Zu "Geschwurbel" dagegen gibt es ein paar signifikante Beispiele: 


> Sofern nämlich Theater irgendetwas mit Sprache zu tun hat, erweist sich der Autor von solchem Geschwurbel einfach als fluguntauglich.
> 
> In Sachen Irak ist die Merkelsche Alternative nicht viel mehr als Geschwurbel.
> 
> So sehr muß ihn das gelehrte Geschwurbel über Gott und die Welt genervt haben, daß er sich späterhin an den berufsmäßigen Schwadroneuren gerächt hat.
> 
> Da braucht man keine falsche Theatralik, keine intellektuellen Gabelstapeleien und kein pseudoreligiöses Geschwurbel.
> 
> Da galt es die Emanzipation vom akademischen Diskurs zu befördern, das ganze jargonisierte Geschwurbel aus schlechtverdauten geisteswissenschaftlichen Studien der 68er- und Post-68er- Zeit zu demontieren.


Und folgende Synonyme entprechen dem, was ich mir unter "Geschwurbel/ schwurbeln" vorstelle.
_Schein-Tiefsinn                                                      ·                                                                                          leere Worte                                                      ·                                                                                          leeres Gerede _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Zu "Geschwurbel" dagegen gibt es ein paar signifikante Beispiele:


Es ist aber durchaus auffällig, dass es weder zu ›schwurbeln‹ noch zu ›Geschwurbel‹ einen kompletten Wörterbucheintrag* oder ein Wortprofil gibt. Was man als weitere Bestätigung dafür ansehen darf, dass diese Wörter relativ neu sind, oder erst in den letzten dreißig Jahren eine signifikante Verbreitung erfahren haben.
* Bei ›Geschwurbel‹ finden sich einige Angaben sowie Thesaurus und Beispiele, aber eine Definition fehlt. Bei ›schwurbeln‹ steht sogar noch weniger, da gibt es keine Thesaurus-Angaben.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was man als weitere Bestätigung dafür ansehen darf, dass diese Wörter relativ neu sind, oder erst in den letzten dreißig Jahren eine signifikante Verbreitung erfahren haben.



Durchaus.
Das sieht man an der Wortverlaufskurve für "schwurbeln" (DWDS):




und _Geschwurbel_

_

_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Durchaus.
> Das sieht man an der Wortverlaufskurve für "schwurbeln" (DWDS):
> View attachment 67235
> 
> und _Geschwurbel_
> 
> _View attachment 67237_



Ja, das mit den dreißig Jahren hatte ich diesen Kurven entnommen.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Zu "Geschwurbel" dagegen gibt es ein paar signifikante Beispiele:
> 
> Und folgende Synonyme entprechen dem, was ich mir unter "Geschwurbel/ schwurbeln" vorstelle.
> _Schein-Tiefsinn                                                      ·                                                                                          leere Worte                                                      ·                                                                                          leeres Gerede _


Der Unterschied: "schwurbeln" ist heute politisch aufgeladen, "leeres Gerede" nicht.

*Ergänzung:*
Man sieht das auch in den Verwendungsbeispielen in der Quelle.
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> Da ist man schon eher vergrätzt, wenn Peter Handke seine unkonventionellen proserbischen Parolen drechselt und schwurbelt.
> Die Zeit, 04.09.2012, Nr. 34


internatonale Politik


> Man schwurbelt in diesem Fall ja immer ziemlich schnell von der Kultur, um die allein es gehen dürfe.
> Die Zeit, 19.12.2012, Nr. 51


Kulturpolitik


----------

